# Corsa 0.1 vs. Corsa Extra SLX new??



## tswei (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone know the difference in ride/stiffnexx/etc between these two frames??

I know it's Deda Zero Uno vs. SLX new, but how much difference does this really make??


----------

